# foam coming out of vents



## tomreed (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a Jetta GLS mk3 (1997) and there is foam coming out of the vents when i turn the blower on. doesn't matter if it is AC or heat. Does anyone know what this material is, and where it is so I may remove it? It is a thinn (1/8") black foam material, I assume it is a lining of some sort.


----------



## ChrisBrutal (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: foam coming out of vents (tomreed)*

my mk3 glx had a brownish colored foam surround where the vents connect to the dash if that's anywhere along the lines of what your talking about?


----------



## tomreed (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: foam coming out of vents (ChrisBrutal)*

No, it seems to be coming from down inside the vents somewhere. I've taken the vent covers off and reached down inside with a spider and wasn't able to pull anything out...
the stuff is black on one side, and a brownish on the other.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: foam coming out of vents (tomreed)*

That brown foam is foam rot from your blend doors and fresh air inlet.
To repair all the blend doors and fresh air inlet requires that you collect your freon and drain your coolant. Remove the dash and pull your air distribution box.
There are a few DIYs in the Mk2, Mk3, B3/4 and Corrado forums, all have similar boxes. 
There are clips the hold the two halves together, undo those and make notes of the various cables and or vacuum hoses. Also important to note the blend door levers alignment marks so it matches the blend doors gear.
Once you have everything apart, make sure to clean the interior as there will be dust and dirt. Also take the time to disinfect the evaporator, a source of mold and smell when the A/C is turned off.
Now would be a great time to purchase a new heater core as cheap insurance.
To repair the blend doors and fresh air inlet, I used craft foam. The brand is Darice sold as Foamies in WalMart or any craft store like Michaels.
I used weather strip adhesive to bond the foam to the blend doors and fresh air inlet.
Some folks have used Duct tape, I do not recommend you use it, it will fail within 2 years as the tapes adhesive dries and crumbles. Use self adhesive foam if you like, but I don't because I prefer a solid bond that weather strip adhesive offers.
You'll need 3 sheets of foam, I think they cost 0.33¢, adhesive around $6.00.









Here is a Mk2 DIY, Mk3 very similar.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1

I did my first one back in '97 on my '85 Jetta, its still hold strong to this date as I swapped in a VR6 in '00. I still own that car, but with the VR6, I had to replace the evaporator with one from the donor B4 Passat VR6. I like AC, so it was important to swap the evaporator as the '96 Passat had R134a hoses. 
This job isn't too bad, set aside 1/2 a day.


----------



## two09diamonds (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: foam coming out of vents (Eric D)*

I also had the same problem, so when it came time to replace the heater core i fixed all the blend doors. I ended up using duck tape and it has worked out fine for me. The heat blows really hot and the cold A/C blows ice. Either way will work, imo, but take it however you wish. I wraped the duck tape around the doors 3-4 times to make sure over time the tape wouldnt fall off. 
















Also while you have the dash out you mine as well remove the foam they put around all the wiring harnesses and replace it with plastic loom wrap. Over time the foam disintegrates and will go all over the place. g/l hope this helps.










_Modified by two09diamonds at 12:13 PM 11-25-2009_


----------

